# Firefox web page display corruption



## kerneljack (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi,

I've noticed that on a few web pages on different sites, Firefox corrupts the display of the page by repeating the display of the page within the main page, several times? 

I don't think this easy to explain in words, so I'm attaching a screenshot. This happens on many different websites, e.g. slackware.com, reyooz.com, etc.

A solution to this would be highly appreciated as this is quite annoying. This is on firefox 3.0.5 with adblock and flashblock installed, and I don't think those extensions are responsible. One way I have found around this is to disable the styling of the page by using View -> Page Style -> No Style.


----------



## hark (Dec 29, 2008)

I can confirm experiencing the same issue:


```
Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; FreeBSD i386; en-US; rv:1.9.0.5) Gecko/2008122908 Firefox/3.0.5

FreeBSD kanaria.desudesudesu.org 7.1-PRERELEASE FreeBSD 7.1-PRERELEASE #5: Thu Nov 27 21:49:28 EST 2008     hark@kanaria.desudesudesu.org:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/KANARIA  i386
```

It only happens with firefox3 -- www/firefox doesn't suffer from the same problem. Lemmie throw Firefox into safe mode to make sure it isn't a plugin/extension (because I'm running NoScript and AdBlock+ too).

EDIT: Yep, it still happens when running with firefox3 -safe-mode. As a note, I think it's an issue with their image stuff -- I remember reading somewhere that in Firefox3 they deallocate uncompressed image data when it isn't being rendered. It feels like they're not re-uncompressing it when it's needed again; images which load off the edges of the page will sometimes show up completely black. Sometimes an image will display fine until you switch tabs around, after which it'll be broken again.

As a note, Firefox 3 has done it as long as I can remember -- this isn't a recently-introduced issue.


----------



## kerneljack (Dec 29, 2008)

Yay! I found the solution, at least for Nvidia display drivers. Put the following under the Device section for your card in xorg.conf. I put it after the 'Driver "nv"' line.

Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"

This solved the problem completely.

I found this mentioned in another thread about Firefox somewhere on this forum...


----------



## tobe (Jan 23, 2009)

Hi,

I have some corruptions when firefox resize images, some black stripes are displayed while the normal strips are shifted.
Firefox 3, Xorg and radeon driver.

I'm going to try the option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps".


----------



## tobe (Jan 24, 2009)

tobe said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I have some corruptions when firefox resize images, some black stripes are displayed while the normal strips are shifted.
> Firefox 3, Xorg and radeon driver.
> ...



It fix the problem, thanks


----------

